# Constipation on Amitriptyline vs Nortriptyline



## Kirstyff (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading this forum regularly since my IBS started 2 and a bit years ago but have never posted before. For a quick history I get constipation and bloating (distension), I have tried all things from fibre and probiotics to Zelnorm (I think that's the name, it's been a while) but settled on a low FODMAP diet and 4 or 5 Senokot at night. 
I have suffered horribly with the bloating- clothes not fitting/feeling like a beachball about to explode etc, but the symptoms had been quite calm for the last 6 or more months which I've been pretty pleased about.

I have recently started taking antidepressants for depression/anxiety related more to a pelvic pain problem than the IBS. I've been taking Amitriptyline at 50mg as I took a low dose previously to help my pelvic pain, which didn't make it better but also didn't make it worse as other antidepressants such as Duloxetine have.

The problem (after all that rambling) is that the *Amitriptyline* is making my constipation/bloating worse again and I'm not even yet up to a properly therapeutic dose. I have searched the forum but can't find a proper collection of different experiences between Amitriptyline and *Nortripyline* (the other anti-d which is least likely to flare up my pelvic pain) so would love to hear* constipation related experiences of either or both drugs*.

Amitriptyline is broken down to Nortriptyline in the body so I would assume that increased constipation from one would also mean increased constipation from the other, but I've heard of diarrhoea from Nortriptyline so it will interesting to see what others say before I decide to ask for a switch or not.

Sorry that was a bit long but thank you for reading through, this forum has helped me so much so far!


----------



## denisefl (Sep 20, 2013)

My gastro put me on 10 mg of amitriptyline for IBS in Jan. He also advised a high fiber diet. I was doing well, not much constipation, but then this month I have been "sick" again, very constipated and bloated. His advice is to increase my fiber intake. I am trying to figure out how. In the meantime, my biggest issues is bloating. Now he gave me samples of VSL#3 probiotics. I am reading mixed reviews. I hope you can find something to help you.


----------



## newly_diagnosed_PI_IBS (May 12, 2014)

Have you tried Align probiotics? I have Post-infectious IBS and switch between constipation and diarrhea but Align has helped keep me regular. There is a lot of studies and data on this probiotics in helping decrease IBS symptoms as well.


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had horrible constipation on amitriptyline when I was on it years ago. I had taken it for years with no problem, but all of the sudden, I couldn't go to the bathroom and it kept getting worse. My gp at the time was also a gastro (back in those days gastro's were not so much in demand for colonoscopies). He told me it was the amitriptyline, but I was very resistant to switching to anything else. Fortunately he was able to talk me into trying prozac, which worked well and did not constipate me. I definitely try getting off of the amitriptyline to see if your constipation resolves.


----------



## MissBellyPain (Sep 13, 2014)

I was on Amitryptiline 10mg for a week and HAD to get off of it because I felt it was increasing my constipation, and I had incredible fatigue the next day. It felt like I took a Nyquil before going to work! My doctor just switched me to Nortriptyline 10mg yesterday (claiming that it is less drowsy and shouldn't cause constipation) but I haven't tried it yet because I'm already on 4 medications daily. I'm so irritated. Let me know if you try the Nor and how it works for you!


----------

